# Milk Cartons



## KiwiMoose (Dec 12, 2018)

So what’s this I’ve been reading lately about y’all using milk cartons as moulds? At first I didn’t understand how, but then I got thinking, you just cut the top of a 1ltr carton so it’s a full opening, pour you soap mix in, and tear off when set? Does the waxed cardboard stop it from sticking to the soap?
I guess I’ll be buying my milk in cartons from now on


----------



## soaplady30 (Dec 12, 2018)

I used these when I first started soaping. I don't remember them sticking at all but they did bow out likely during the heat of gel and so the sides of the soap we're rounded. Not a thing wrong with using them as you learn.


----------



## Dean (Dec 12, 2018)

Tearing off can dent the bars if they arnt very hard.  Cutting off with carton cutter can slice into the soap a tiny bit.  I ended up lining with one sheet of parchment...just the bottom, the side with the seam and the opposite side.  Pull the ends of the paper to get the soap out.  Throw it all away when done.

No more ghetto cartons for me...moved on up to a deluxe silicone mold!  Prepping the mold was my least favorite part soaping.


----------



## Chris_S (Dec 12, 2018)

KiwiMoose said:


> So what’s this I’ve been reading lately about y’all using milk cartons as moulds? At first I didn’t understand how, but then I got thinking, you just cut the top of a 1ltr carton so it’s a full opening, pour you soap mix in, and tear off when set? Does the waxed cardboard stop it from sticking to the soap?
> I guess I’ll be buying my milk in cartons from now on



@Dawni is/was using milk cartons would be worth getting her input. Not that deans input isnt valid oh heck im digging a hole here im out.....


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 12, 2018)

Pringle chip cans work too.  I used a cardboard box and a milk carton when I first started. I cut the top off and I just filled the carton and peeled it off. I did have some dents but didn’t care as it was just for me.


----------



## Dawni (Dec 12, 2018)

Lol @Chris_S lots of people still use or used to use milk cartons before

Yes, @KiwiMoose I use empty milk cartons coz they're always on hand since my teenager would rather drink milk than water *rolls eyes*

If you wanna do any intricate swirls you'd have to cut the long side. You'll have to do something about the opening on the end though. I cut a piece off the section I took off and taped it there.

Some sturdier cartons can also be reused if you line them, just like any wood loaf mold.

Some of my first batches of HP soap were glopped into them from the top, where I took off the part where the spout thingy is. That also works for something like an ITP swirl..

Mine have rounded corners so less beveling n shaving for me, they're all set once they're cut up. Smooth on all sides including tops except the end bars, when I cut from the top. And perfect long but narrow soap that fits in my hand.

What I do so it doesn't bow out is keep it in between something heavy. In my case, it usually stands vertically between the knife block on side and the wall on the other lol

The problem with this is, and I'm just guessing this is the cause, less surface area exposed to air hence less penetration so mine seem to stay soft longer. Could just be my recipe but there's only the small top for you to check if you're ready to unmold and first few batches I was hit or miss.

And @Dean is right, depending on how you destroy your carton, you can either dent your soap with finger pressure or leave prints at the very least, dent it all if you drop it lol, cut or slice into it somewhere you don't want to lol

Almost all of this is the same is true for Pringles. If you line them you could probably reuse but since my teenager likes em I have a steady supply and I just tear it off lol Lining them also helps with unmolding if nothing leaked out to cause your lining to stick. 

But I love my milk cartons and Pringles cans! I foresee I won't be moving on from them just yet like Dean hehe


----------



## Dean (Dec 12, 2018)

Dawni said:


> Lol @Chris_S lots of people still use or used to use milk cartons before
> 
> Yes, @KiwiMoose I use empty milk cartons coz they're always on hand since my teenager would rather drink milk than water *rolls eyes*
> 
> ...



I was going to get all indignant bout @Chris_S  invalidating my sage carton advise but I see u are indeed the Carton Queen! <deep bow>


----------



## Dawni (Dec 12, 2018)

Dean said:


> I was going to get all indignant bout @Chris_S  invalidating my sage carton advise but I see u are indeed the Carton Queen! <deep bow>


LOL at least now there's something I can talk about with confidence 

Also, I just got carried away typing lol


----------



## Chris_S (Dec 12, 2018)

Dean said:


> I was going to get all indignant bout @Chris_S  invalidating my sage carton advise but I see u are indeed the Carton Queen! <deep bow>



Well i didnt know she was that obsessed by them but i knew she had used them up till now but i was just joking about. We only get long life milk in cartons, regular milk is almost always in plastic bottles in England so iv no idea @Dawni think you might of saved me there. But i actually bough a tin of pringles for this very use i mean the pringles were tasty too but i thought they would be reuseable without being lined but now i think i dont need a round soap anymore aparently i pointlessly increased my calory intake  unless you want me to ship it to you dawni lol


----------



## Dawni (Dec 12, 2018)

If you're shipping Pringles cans all the way here you might as well include FOs or micas bahahaha

I've been able to reuse the Pringles but it depends a lot on your recipe. You'll need one that won't be sticky and you'll have to.. Umm.. Do a lot of smacking and thumping to get it out even if you cut out a hole in the bottom to push it out. Others might have had better luck but me, I just tear the thing.

If you really want a round soap, and I like them coz they fit in my hand, there are silicone muffin molds, or round ones meant for soap, or a lot of people use PVC from the hardware

@Chris_S if that milk plastic bottle is heat resistant you can use it too! I have some square soaps sitting n curing made with a yogurt drink bottle. I just cut off the narrow part and it's great for small batch testing.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 12, 2018)

Of you line it with parchment or freezer paper it come out pretty easily.  Leave extra over the top and I cut the bottom off and put the plastic lid on the bottom. Then you can pull the soap out.


----------



## Chris_S (Dec 12, 2018)

Dawni said:


> If you're shipping Pringles cans all the way here you might as well include FOs or micas bahahaha
> 
> I've been able to reuse the Pringles but it depends a lot on your recipe. You'll need one that won't be sticky and you'll have to.. Umm.. Do a lot of smacking and thumping to get it out even if you cut out a hole in the bottom to push it out. Others might have had better luck but me, I just tear the thing.
> 
> ...


Im good thanks i believe you cant send fo via air mail due to them being potentially flammable or something like that and my micas are just far to precious for me to be giving them away. i looked at sending some candles to someone in america and it said i couldnt because of fragrances arnt able to be shipped by air.
It was only one can i cant afford to eat that many cans of pringles think of  aall calories that would involve goodness me, i go to the gym alot but cant eat to compensate.

No i dont think they would be heat proof they are usually only thin plastic so my guess is it would warp at very least or worse and melt the plastic mid pour.

The only reason i was thinking of trying to get a round soap was because iv been asked if i can give someone some samples to try with the possibility of her using some in a holiday home they rent out part the year and thought round but thin soaps would be ideal for short term guests staying there but i found a silicone mold the other day i reckon could be even better and is definatly reuseable and yes seen that kind of silicone mold but id rather use what i have and not have to buy more stuff i wouldnt be getting paid for the soaps but i would be discussing the possibility of leaving a business card there if they did choose to use them when i hopefully eventually get selling sorted out. Flaming eu have made that one tough and expensive thing to do unfortuatly.

The silicone molds you got are the type iv been using and what iv been doing with most of the batch is cut the bars then cut them in half so they fit nicer in the hand for hand washing i keep maybe 3 or 4 full size for use in shower for myself plus i likely have bigger hands than you lol

See smacking and thumping is less easy to twist in my favour good choice of words lol


----------



## Dawni (Dec 12, 2018)

Was kidding lol

I've not used my new molds yet but they might be too square for my personal use.. Small hands n stuff



shunt2011 said:


> Of you line it with parchment or freezer paper it come out pretty easily.  Leave extra over the top and I cut the bottom off and put the plastic lid on the bottom. Then you can pull the soap out.



I can't find freezer paper here for some reason.... Makes me wonder how backwards we are lol.. 

Parchment there is, but I read somewhere here that it doesn't work as well as freezer paper does?

I wish I'd have done that part about taking off the bottom and using the lid there.. Being lazy is my only excuse


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 13, 2018)

So I realise now that I had a different kind of milk carton in mind.  It's so long since I've bought milk in a carton that I realise I can't even get it in a carton anymore.  I was envisaging a tall thin 'square' shaped carton where we used to fold out the top to pour from.  They were quite flimsy.  However, in the supermarket tonight I noticed lots of other vessels and was eyeing them up as soap molds.  Can you use a number '1' recyclable plastic bottle as a soap mold?  Or will they melt if the soap gels?
I looked up PVC pipe online and it's really expensive! Best to hunt down a plumber who might have an offcut going begging.
Anyway, my first silicone loaf tin arrived earlier this week, so i guess i don't really need a milk carton.





 This is what I meant. We can still get custard and buttermilk in this style of carton:


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 13, 2018)

KiwiMoose said:


> I looked up PVC pipe online and it's really expensive! Best to hunt down a plumber who might have an offcut going begging.
> Anyway, my first silicone loaf tin arrived earlier this week, so i guess i don't really need a milk carton.



I just looked it up too and I cannot believe the price of PVC pipe in NZ.  I have metres and metres of all different sizes under the house as we’ve just finished building. I’m sure a friendly plumber or builder would give you a selection if you found one.

They are much more durable than cardboard. You just have to find a tin can that slides over the end tightly to seal it and another to slide inside the pipe to help release the soap.

Good luck with the new silicone molds!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 13, 2018)

That’s because Bunnings is an Aussie company ;-)


----------



## Dean (Dec 13, 2018)

KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 33712
> This is what I meant. We can still get custard and buttermilk in this style of carton:



Thats the right shape but looks flimsier than what we have in the states. 

What kind of custard comes in a carton?  I want a carton of custard!


----------



## Zing (Dec 13, 2018)

Dawni said:


> You'll need one that won't be sticky and you'll have to.. Umm.. Do a lot of smacking and thumping to get it out


LOL, here we go again....



KiwiMoose said:


> This is what I meant. We can still get custard and buttermilk in this style of carton:


@KiwiMoose Yep, that's the shape of milk carton I first used when I began soaping.  I cut the long end and it did bow out.  Then I had the really bright idea of wrapping the carton with strapping tape  which was a complete pain to "unmold" and involved scissors and it got real ugly.  Then I just propped the sides up with wine bottles and the wall.  I did like the shape, very rustic, very homemade looking.  I do want to try again but cutting off the top short end instead.  Have fun with your new loaf mold!


----------



## Dawni (Dec 13, 2018)

@Zing.. Remember.. Soap... Haha

I think ours has a similar kind of material @KiwiMoose... I'd say semi flimsy, that's why I put them up against the wall and a solid wood knife block. I think cutting off the top short end lessens the bowing, but that's not a tested fact.

What I use looks like this.. In different flavors lol


I might have to check PVC pipes as well, I have no idea right now how much they cost.....


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 13, 2018)

I also want a carton of custard!

You may want to grease the inside of the carton with mineral oil a bit. I like to use cartons for pine tar soap because it takes soooo loooong to get firm enough.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 13, 2018)

KiwiMoose said:


> Anyway, my first silicone loaf tin arrived earlier this week, so i guess i don't really need a milk carton.


Is your silicone tin mold actually all silicone or a coated tin with silicone. If it is an actually silicone mold it is good to go, but if a silicone coated baking tin it really should not be used with soap


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 13, 2018)

All silicone, and it sits inside a wooden box with a lid. 



Dawni said:


> @Zing.. Remember.. Soap... Haha
> 
> I think ours has a similar kind of material @KiwiMoose... I'd say semi flimsy, that's why I put them up against the wall and a solid wood knife block. I think cutting off the top short end lessens the bowing, but that's not a tested fact.


Yes - Dawni we have those too, but they are for UHT milk and sit on the supermarket shelves and not in the fridge.  Fresh milk used to come in the other style of carton (like the buttermilk). We can get the ones you've pictured with soy milk, almond milk oat milk etc.


----------



## Dawni (Dec 13, 2018)

KiwiMoose said:


> Yes - Dawni we have those too, but they are for UHT milk and sit on the supermarket shelves and not in the fridge.  Fresh milk used to come in the other style of carton (like the buttermilk). We can get the ones you've pictured with soy milk, almond milk oat milk etc.


You're quite right.. These sit in the shelves. I don't actually recall if I've seen milk like the one in your pic in the fridge.. Now I'm curious, I'll have to check.
We've gotten so used to referring to this, when we say milk lol



Local fresh milk come in plastic bottles like below or glass..
Another of the molds I used to use. This particular one was fresh Carabao (water buffalo) milk yogurt 


Love these lol the soap just slides out


----------



## SaltedFig (Dec 13, 2018)

KiwiMoose said:


> So I realise now that I had a different kind of milk carton in mind.  It's so long since I've bought milk in a carton that I realise I can't even get it in a carton anymore.  I was envisaging a tall thin 'square' shaped carton where we used to fold out the top to pour from.  They were quite flimsy.  However, in the supermarket tonight I noticed lots of other vessels and was eyeing them up as soap molds.  Can you use a number '1' recyclable plastic bottle as a soap mold?  Or will they melt if the soap gels?
> I looked up PVC pipe online and it's really expensive! Best to hunt down a plumber who might have an offcut going begging.
> Anyway, my first silicone loaf tin arrived earlier this week, so i guess i don't really need a milk carton.





KiwiMoose said:


> View attachment 33712
> This is what I meant. We can still get custard and buttermilk in this style of carton:



I still use milk cartons ocassionally for soap demonstrations/classes, because everyone can bring along their own, they don't need lining, can be put in recycling and are resistant to lye, so long as they don't get too hot. The top can be opened up, instead of cutting off, which means they can be closed again after the soap is poured in.
The material used to make them is sandwiched plastic (usually #2) and cardboard, so they do need bracing (like Dawni said) if you want to avoid the bowing.

This website is a bit Aussie-centric, but it will give you the information on the construction: https://recyclingnearyou.com.au/milk-juice-cartons

Congratulations on getting your first silicone mold!


----------



## Fargood (Dec 13, 2018)

I love the heavy cream cartons for making hot process soap. It’s the perfect size and shape for holding soap. 

I’ve made soap in the cartons my daughter’s rice milk comes in. Meh. I like the cream cartons best.


----------



## Relle (Dec 13, 2018)

Dean said:


> Thats the right shape but looks flimsier than what we have in the states.
> What kind of custard comes in a carton?  I want a carton of custard!


Most custard now comes in a carton, even brandy custard for Christmas, you must be missing out.


----------



## Dean (Dec 13, 2018)

Relle said:


> Most custard now comes in a carton, even brandy custard for Christmas, you must be missing out.
> 
> View attachment 33725


Brandy AND custard in a carton?  I want to spend xmas down under!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 14, 2018)

Dean said:


> Brandy AND custard in a carton?  I want to spend xmas down under!



And my person favourite...butterscotch custard:


----------



## Lankan (Dec 14, 2018)

I use pizza boxes with a oil paper lining, which I attach using double sided tapes.. The walls of these boxes are stronger than the milk cartons and can be torn off without making dents to the soap.


----------



## Dawni (Dec 14, 2018)

Lankan said:


> I use pizza boxes with a oil paper lining, which I attach using double sided tapes.. The walls of these boxes are stronger than the milk cartons and can be torn off without making dents to the soap.


I was just wondering the other day how to work with those.. Makeshift slab mold for when I become experienced enough to try those more complex design techniques I've seen. Thank you!


----------



## Zing (Dec 14, 2018)

Relle said:


> Most custard now comes in a carton, even brandy custard for Christmas, you must be missing out.





KiwiMoose said:


> And my person favourite...butterscotch custard:


Stop.  Just stop.


----------



## amd (Dec 14, 2018)

And I'm over here just excited about egg nog...

I started with milk cartons and ritz cracker box. I cut out the largest panel on the ritz box so it would be a slab mold, reinforced all of the corners and edges with packing tape and line with either a plastic bag or freezer paper. It perfectly holds 2lbs oil. For the milk carton, I cut the long way (loaf mold rather than column mold) and stuck a piece of cardboard in the funnel end. They were huge bars! I used those many times for teaching classes as well, in addition to pringles cans.


----------



## SoapyRachel (Dec 14, 2018)

I look at every cardboard and/or carton recyclable with a "can I soap in it?" look. I've had great luck with most and only one soapy disaster. I don't sell my soap but I like how it looks One of my favorites are cartons that I cut the tops off of. As they are was coated, I don't have to line then.


----------



## lsg (Dec 15, 2018)

I have used the box that Velveeta cheese comes in, too.  You will have to line it with freezer paper, though.  Pringles cans work well for round soap.  I line them with freezer paper, also.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 15, 2018)

@Dean - I just went to the supermarket and took this pic for ya...


----------



## Dean (Dec 15, 2018)

I just gained 5 pounds!


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 15, 2018)

Dean said:


> I just gained 5 pounds!


Welcome to my world, lol


----------



## Relle (Dec 16, 2018)

Custard in cartons, mmmm, bought some more this morning, ran out after eating xmas pudding. It's OK, we still have another one in the freezer.


----------



## Lankan (Dec 18, 2018)

Lankan said:


> I use pizza boxes with a oil paper lining, which I attach using double sided tapes.. The walls of these boxes are stronger than the milk cartons and can be torn off without making dents to the soap.





Dawni said:


> I was just wondering the other day how to work with those.. Makeshift slab mold for when I become experienced enough to try those more complex design techniques I've seen. Thank you!



Here is the Pizza box with paper lining




Two tones soap I made last week




Cut into bars and left to dry.


----------



## Dawni (Dec 18, 2018)

Wow @Lankan, that's awesome! Thanks for the idea. And your soap looks yummy lol


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 18, 2018)

That's a great idea @Lankan. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Dean (Dec 18, 2018)

Lankan said:


> Here is the Pizza box with paper lining
> View attachment 34055
> 
> Two tones soap I made last week
> ...



Clever!  What did you use to cut?


----------



## Lankan (Dec 19, 2018)

Dawni said:


> Wow @Lankan, that's awesome! Thanks for the idea. And your soap looks yummy lol



thanks @Dawni for the appreciation


----------



## Lankan (Dec 19, 2018)

Dean said:


> Clever!  What did you use to cut?



I used a kitchen knife to cut after about 24 hours. However, cuts are not precise as I want it to be. Thinking of a way to do it more properly.



KiwiMoose said:


> That's a great idea @Lankan. Thanks for the pics.



you're welcome.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 19, 2018)

I saw a round silicone cake mold the other day and thought it would be great to make a 'slab' soap in it, and cut it as wedges, like you would a cake.


----------



## Dawni (Dec 19, 2018)

Like this? Hehehe


----------



## KiwiMoose (Dec 19, 2018)

Yes!!!  Yum!  My mission these holidays is to make some (soap) lemon meringue pies.


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 20, 2018)

I haven't used a milk carton, but I did use two Manteca lard containers last when when I was doing multiple small batches for presents and ran out of molds. The size and shape worked great, but peeling the stuck sides and bottom is irritating, and I have to trim some of it way, which isn't as easy to do as I'd like since I can't seem to trim evenly half the time.


----------



## Jill B Blasius (Dec 20, 2018)

Paperbackstash said:


> I haven't used a milk carton, but I did use two Manteca lard containers last when when I was doing multiple small batches for presents and ran out of molds. The size and shape worked great, but peeling the stuck sides and bottom is irritating, and I have to trim some of it way, which isn't as easy to do as I'd like since I can't seem to trim evenly half the time.



I line my boxes with paper, milk cartons too. Wrap the box on the outside like you would a present, leaving the top open. Tape the sides. Slide it off and put inside the box, slit down the top piece at the corners and fold down.  

(I always hit post and remember something else...)

Plastic drain pipes used for downspouts is something else I've used, has a neat texture. I got a chunk from a friend who was discarding it.  Coat with oil first.


----------



## Paperbackstash (Dec 22, 2018)

Jill B Blasius said:


> I line my boxes with paper, milk cartons too. Wrap the box on the outside like you would a present, leaving the top open. Tape the sides. Slide it off and put inside the box, slit down the top piece at the corners and fold down.



Thank you, that sounds much easier than the way I've been doing it lol


----------

